# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Downhill-Bike 2010: Intense 951 FRO

## noox

Vor ca. 15 Jahren habe ich bei meinen ersten Rennen irgendwelche XC-Bikes zum Downhill-Fahren vergewaltigt. Damals habe ich auch zum ersten Mal Intense-Bikes gesehen. "Wie geil sind diese Räder", habe ich mir gedacht. Aber auch: "Wie kann man nur so dekadent sein, und soviel Geld für Mountainbikes ausgeben?

Jetzt hab ich selber eins.  :Big Grin: 

Klar, Intense ist längst nicht mehr so exklusiv wie damals. Und außerdem hatte ich ja schon zumindest ein sehr edles Bike. Das Santa Cruz V10 (Teileliste), das ich damals von Tom gekauft hatte, war schon ausserordentlich fein aufgebaut. Und es war so aufgebaut, dass ich sofort damit zurecht gekommen bin. Genau genommen habe ich mit dem Bike erst fahren gelernt. Aber nach vier Saisonen - drei davon mit mir - ist es doch Zeit für ein neues Bike geworden. Ich hoffe, ich werde damit mindestens soviel Spaß haben wie mit meinem V10:

Intense 951 FRO Team Green. Größeres Bild in der Galerie.

*Rahmen: Intense 951 FRO Team Green, Medium* 
Gewicht: 4482 g inkl. RC4 u. Titanfeder. Hab mich für das 951er entschieden, weil ich mit dem VPP-Hinterbau von meinem alten V10 sehr zufrieden war. Allerdings wollte ich mal  bisschen was Strafferes probieren. Außerdem gefällt mir das 951er schon sehr gut. Mit originaler 500er Fox Feder 4818 g. Die Feder wiegt 693, die 350er Nukeproof Titanfeder 357 g (Foto Nukeproof Titanfeder). Mit der 350er komme ich vom Sag her hin, vom Draufzsiten fühlt es sich bei 8.5" Federweg viel zu weich an. Hab's jetzt auf 8.0 umgesteckt. 

Rahmen kommt ohne Steckachse, aber mit Sattelklemme.

Wie ich zuvor schon gelesen habe, hat Intense die ISCG-05-Aufnahmen etwas verdreht geschweißt. Die Kettenführung müsste eigentlich weiter im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht werden. 

*Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup 2010 weiß* 
Gewicht (flache Brücke): 2720 g, mit gekürztem Schaftrohr: 2675 g (Foto Gewicht Boxxer Worldcup 2010). Ohne sie gefahren zu sein, kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen. Ansprechverhalten sehr gut im Stand, aber etwas ruckelig durch den Federweg. Mir hat beim V10 die Luft-Boxxer so gedaugt, dass ich unbedingt wieder eine wollte. Ich hoffe, die 2010 daugt mir nach dem Einfahren auch so gut.

*Steckachse hinten: Sixpack Nailer 2 150/12 schwarz*
Gewicht: 58g. Achse ist für das 951er eigentlich zu lange. bzw. das Gewinde zu kurz. Eine zusätzliche Beilagscheibe würde genügen. Hatte ich aber nicht, daher habe ich das Gewinde in der Mutter ca. 1-2 mm aufgebohrt. Theoretisch könnte ich die Achse noch kürzen.

*Steuersatz: Hope Step Down 1.5 -> 1 1/8*
Gewicht: 133 g (ohne Kralle). Ich habe die Boxxer-Kralle (9 g) verwendet. Nicht dieses verkeilende Schraub-Teil von Hope. Oben ist er flach (semiintegriert). Unten steht das verjüngte Lager raus. Sieht nicht so 100% super aus (Foto Hope Step Down Steuersatz). Aber so wird der Lenkwinkel nicht steiler. Etwas geringe Einpresstiefe - ich hoffe das reicht für das Steuerrohr.

*Vorbau: Sunline Direct Mount 40 mm*
Gewicht: 160 g. 

*Spacer: iXS Spacerset Carbon*
8 + 5 mm verbaut. Gewicht: < 10 g

*Lenker: FSA Gravity Carbon DH Riser Bar 25 mm Rise, 710 mm*
Gewicht: 202 g. Fahre seit über 3 Jahren nur mehr Carbon-Lenker und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Deswegen diesmal wieder. Den Trend mit den überbreiten Flatbars mach ich nicht mit. Wenn die größeren Fahrer meinen, 760 mm wäre ideal, wär's für mich vielleicht 720, 730. Die Carbon-Lenker gibt's aber kaum so breit und 710 mm reichen mir leicht.

*Griffe: Oury* 
Gewicht: 99 g. Innen noch BBB Lenkerendkappen (6 g).  Ich bin die Oury schon beim V10 gefahren und war sehr begeistert, weil die so weich sind. Wollte keine Lock-On, weil die weniger weich sind, weil sie schwerer sind, weil ich den Lenker hoffentlich sehr selten zerlege und die vom V10 2,5 Jahre ohne und ein Jahr mit Kabelbinder gut gehalten haben. Vom optischen her würden Lock-On mit schwarzen End-Kappen besser aussehen. Und weiße Griffe verschmutzen sicher schnell. Aber für die Optik sind weiße Griffe trotzdem wichtig.

*Bremsen: Shimano Saint Disc Brake 203/203*
Gewicht: 327 + 344 g.  9 + 9 g für die Schrauben. 21 + 26 g für die Adapter (203 mm hinten und vorne). 9 + 9 g für die Adapter-Schrauben. Die Saint-Bremsen wurden mir empfohlen. Da war mir Funktionalität wichtiger als das Gewicht. Bremshebel daugen mir weniger als die Avid-Bremshebeln. Aber ich werde mich schon dran gewöhnen. Bin gespannt, wie bissig, die wirklich sind. Meine frisch eingebremsten Elixir am Enduro sind ja schon richtig böse  :Wink: 

*Kurbel: Gravity Light 165 mm*
Gewicht ohne Kettenblätter: 847 g. Hab schon überlegt, diese Lösung mit der XT-Trekkingbike-Kurbel zu versuchen, die ja auch für 83er Innenlager funktionieren sollte. Optisch passt die schwarze Kurbel aber eh besser. Außerdem geht es sich mit der Kettenführung und der hinteren Schwinge haarscharf aus. Die Ausfräsungen für den Bashguard habe ich schwarz lackiert.

*Kettenblatt: e.thirteen Guidering 39t*
Gewicht: 55 g. Das 39er war grad lagernd. Außerdem hätte ich mir beim alten Bike (38t) nie ein kleineres Kettenblatt gewünscht, aber hin und wieder ein größeres.

*Kettenblattschrauben*
Gewicht: 8 g. Weiß gar nicht, woher ich die hab. Eventuell die von einer XT-Kurbel. Hab die Buchsen (bzw. "Muttern") abgeschliffen und das Gewinde 1 - 2 mm aufgebohrt, damit sie ohne Beilagscheiben für ein Kettenblatt passen.

*Kettenführung: e.thirteen LG1 Plus*
Gewicht: 202 g. Das war eigentlich das einzige Teil, das deutlich schwerer war, als ich im Voraus ermitteln konnte. Hatte zuvor Gewichtsangaben zwischen 167 und 169 g gefunden. Blöderweise passt sie nicht optimal an das 951er, weil das die ISCG-Aufnahmen verdreht hat. Werd's an ein paar Stellen etwas bearbeiten müssen, damit die Kette nicht schon im Sag-Punkt von der oberen Führung niedergedrückt wird.

*Pedale: Superstar Components Ultra White & Back Pins*
Gewicht: 263 g. Magnesium-Pedalköprer mit Titanachse. Unglaublich leicht: Foto Gewicht Pedale. Optisch passen sie gut dazu. Preis passt auch. Einziges Problem: Sie werden schnell häßlich ausschauen, weil sie sehr schnell zerkratzen. Foto Superstar Pedale.

*Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 2010 Short Cage*
Gewicht: 206 g. Ist ein Verschleißteil. Deswegen kein X0.

*Schalthebel: SRAM Trigger X9*
Gewicht: 129 g.

*Kette: SRAM PC 991 Hollow Pin*
Gewicht: 265 g (gekürzt)

*Sattelstütze: FSA - K-Force Carbon SB.0, 36,1 mm*
Gewicht: 206 g. Gekürzt: 180 g.

*Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP Troy Lee Designs*
Gewicht: 183 g. Nettes Gewicht und schaut einfach abartig geil aus. Ob ich damit auf Dauer zurecht komme, weiß ich noch nicht. Besser wäre ein Sattel mit breiteren Flanken.

*Laufrad Vorne: Hope Pro II mit DT-Swiss EX 5.1D, Cutted Maxxis Wetscream*
Gesamtgewicht: 2360 g. DT-Aerolight Speichen, alte Avid Juicy Bremsscheibe, BBB Felgenband. 185 g Schwalbe-Schlauch. Das Laufrad stammt so noch vom V10. Hat jetzt 4 Jahre gehalten. Lager sollten gewechselt werden, die laufen schon ziemlich trocken. Der gezwickte Wetscream (1121 g) ist ideal für leicht nasse Verhältnisse. Bei trockenen Verhältnissen fahre ich gerne einen Minion Front 3C (1268 g). 

*Laufrad Hinten: Hope Pro II mit DT-Swiss EX 5.1D, Maxxis Minion Front 60a*
Gesamtgewicht: 2791g. Alte Avid Juicy Bremsscheibe, BBB  Felgenband. 185 g Schwalbe-Schlauch. Alte Hope Pro II Nabe neu eingespeicht. Die Felge ist zugegebener Maßen eher eine Sollbruchstelle. Aber aus optischen und Gewichts-Gründen habe ich mich mal für diese entschieden. 

Kettenstrebenschutz: Zwei Schichten dicker transparenter Klebefolie. Gewogen habe ich's nicht. Bei meinem Enduro habe ich's schon getestet. Funktioniert zwar, allerdings ist es sehr laut. Vermutlich werden ich oben noch eine weiche Schicht (Schlauch, dickes Doppelklebeband, Fensterdichtung, oder ähnliches) draufkleben und nochmals eine Schicht von der transparenten Klebefolie. 

Bowdenzug: ca. 43 g.
Kabelbinder: geschätzte <20 g.


Hochgerechnet komme ich auf 16140 g.
Mit einer billigen, chinesischen Fischwaage von eBay komme ich auf dasselbe Gewicht, wenn ich die 50 g wegziehe, die sie bei einer Referenzmessung zu viel angezeigt hat.

Das Gesamtgewicht ist daher *< 16,2 kg*. Mit der Elixir wär' ich schon sehr knapp an der 16,0 kg Grenze! Insgesamt wird's aber noch etwas schwerer werden: Vernünftigerer Kettenschutz, Ölmenge in der Boxxer kontrollieren, +150 g für Minion Front 3C statt dem Wetscream, eventuell Downhill-tauglicherer Sattel, haltbarere hintere Felge.

Mehr Fotos vom Intense 951 (inkl. Gewichtsfoto)

Händler meines Vertrauens: Revolution Bikeshop. Diverse Einzelteile von Bike-Mailorder, mountainbikes.net und Big Mountain Cycles.

----------


## Poison :)

top  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Mit einer der Schönsten 951  :Thumb Up:  .
Und dazu sehr stimmig aufgebaut und gut beschrieben,warum du deine teile für das 951 ausgewählt hast  :Thumb Up:

----------


## pAz

leider find ich die farbe in echt ned ganz so schick wies da am foto wirkt.
aber is geschmackssache und soll des geile bike ned schlecht machen!!!

----------


## noox

Ja, Farbe ist Geschmackssache. Bevor ich's bekommen habe, habe ich ein paar Pics gesehen, wo die Farbe mehr schreit - so in die Richtung wie eure Bikes. Hab mir Sorgen gemacht, dass es zuviel schreit. Als ich sie dann live gesehen habe, hat mir die Farbe aber verdammt gut gefallen. Mittlerweilen finde ich aber auch die Farbe eurer Bikes sehr geil - aber lieber ist mir trotzdem meine  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

glaub des hast j. bissl falsch verstanden.
die beiden grüns (unsres und deins) kann man ned vergleichen, ganz was andres.
nur wenn ich mich jetzt ned täusch is die farbe in echt von deinem ned so satt grün wies am bild scheint. eher richtung "gras-grün".
kann aber auch sein dass des im abendlicht bzw. georgs garagenlicht bzw. neben unsrem grün ( :Wink: ) falsch gewirkt hat.

----------


## noox

Ja, das Team Green vom 951er ist bei Tageslicht so in Richtung "creme"-grün. Eher "weich". Mir gefällt das aber. Bei künstlichem Licht wirkts etwas kräftiger.

----------


## fipu

Schaut gut aus!!

----------


## Sethimus

> *Lenker: FSA Gravity Carbon DH Riser Bar 25 mm Rise, 710 mm*
> Gewicht: 202 g. Fahre seit über 3 Jahren nur mehr Carbon-Lenker und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Deswegen diesmal wieder. Den Trend mit den überbreiten Flatbars mach ich nicht mit. Wenn die größeren Fahrer meinen, 760 mm wäre ideal, wär's für mich vielleicht 720, 730. Die Carbon-Lenker gibt's aber kaum so breit und 710 mm reichen mir leicht.


den race face sixc lenker gibt es in 725mm breite

----------


## noox

Danke - wäre ein Option gewesen. Auf den bin ich bei meiner Suche nicht gestoßen. Vielleicht gab's den letzten November noch nicht in den Shops? Optisch passt der Gravity Carbon etwas besser.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

sehr hübsch ist es geworden! zur perfektion brauchst du noch die DT 5.1 bzw. EX 500 in weiss, dann isses perfekt....

von der Kefü empfiehlt Intense die MRP, die soll perfekt passen. ich selber hab die SRS+, die passt auch sehr gut...

----------


## grisch

geiles bike, da hat heuer ja jemand ein paar € fürs hobby springen lassen  :Big Grin: 

hannes, btw: warum hast du nun die boxxer wc gewählt und keine fox 40er? ich stehe gerade vor der selben wahl und sollte bis heute vormittag einen entschluss gefasst haben  :EEK!:  
du wirst wohl eher wegen dem geringeren gewicht die wc genommen haben oder? ansprechverhalten, qualität etc. kann man ja bei den 2010er boxxers noch nicht so allgemein beurteilen, was man so liest.
ok, hab grad gesehen, dass die boxxer doch preislich deutlich günstiger ist, dachte eigentlich die wären ziemlich gleich auf

----------


## bern

Und wieder wurde ein Bausparvertrag einer sinnvollen Verwendung zugeführt. Feines Teil!

----------


## stephan-

Bei den Reifen solltest du mal etwas "herumwiegen" vor dem Kauf. Es gibt teilweise beim selben Reifen Gewichtsunterschiede von fast 200g so wie ich das gesehen habe. Zwei mal einen leichten erwischt und schon sind fast 500g weg.  :Wink:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Sehr schönes bike - viel spass damit!

Ivh persönlich hätte statt all der weißen parts (boxxer etc) schwarze verwendet.

----------


## noox

Vermutlich wäre Saint echt net verkehrt, wenn die draufgeht. Middleburn habe ich überhaupt nur mit 175 und ISIS gesehen. Ist net so meins...

----------


## Lordz

> Saint, 165mm, fertig. mein 951 ist noch tiefer als standart. ohne 165mm kurbel würde gar nix gehen. die saint hält wunderbar, hat metallinserts und ist gewichtsmässig gar nicht mal so schwer. (und einer Atlas Fr stabilitätsmässig vorzuziehen....


( Ich bereue bereits die 170 mm ) Hab am semmering so an derartigen tuscher Hinterlassen dass ich dachte ich hab die strecke gespalten !

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Vermutlich wäre Saint echt net verkehrt, wenn die draufgeht. Middleburn habe ich überhaupt nur mit 175 und ISIS gesehen. Ist net so meins...


ja, nur einen in 165mm länge zu bekommen ist bei uns schwer. CRC hat da schon was...

----------


## grisch

tja, unter "vorgehaltener hand" haben wir sbg's ja schon a bissal damit gerechnt, dass beim hannes das zeug's ned so lang halten wird aber das es so schnell geht  :EEK!: 
hab fsa kurbeln am IH gehabt, am GIANT und auch am COMMENCAL immer sehr zufrieden. pedale von superstar find ich auch voll OK, aber ich hab auch mit meinen NC17 nie probleme gehabt.

vielleicht liegt's doch am fahrstil  :Wink:  aber ich geb auch zu, dass ich nicht mehr so viel riskier bzw. gas geb'.

----------


## noox

Najo, beim 24er bist genau gleich schnell gewesen wie ich und beim Springen und Droppen warst sowieso immer schon ärger bzw. besser drauf. Beim Singletrail-Fahren hast stark aufgeholt. Glaub net, dass ich so brutal fahr. Am Semmering haben schon mehrer Kurbeln dran glauben müssen. Und in Whistler bin ich in einer steilen Rinne vom Pedal runter, mit'n anderen voll gegen Stein gekracht -> Kurbel hin. Ich glaub halt, dass ich einiges mehr gefahren bin als du. Da geht dann auch mehr drauf.  Letztes Jahr vielleicht nicht, aber da habe ich auch nix hingemacht. 

Wobei heut war's eh schon wieder so weit. Erste Fahrt Hinterglemm Blue-Line. Völlig unterschätzt, dass die Tables teilweise so kurz sind, und komplett aus der Richtung. Irgendwo neben der Strecke gelandet. Weils da so hängend war, mit Fuß vom Pedal, und ein paar Meter weiter mit anderem Pedal wieder irgendwo dagegengekracht. 


*Feder/Dämpfer:*
War heute in Hinterglemm. ProLine, Blue-Line. Da waren einige schnelle und schlagige Abschnitte dabei. Jetzt die 400er statt 350er Feder getestet. Zuerst mit 8,5" Federweg. Hat mir nicht wirklich gedaugt. Irgendwie schwammig. Hab dann auf 8,0" umgesteckt. Hat mir - wie schon mit der 350er - viel besser gepasst. Weiß nicht, ob's Einbildung ist, aber mit der 400er war der Hinterbau nicht ganz so unauffällig, wie mit der 350er. Man hat ein bisschen mehr gespürt. Hab ihn auch nie durchgeschlagen, was mit der 350er schon hin und wieder vorgekommen ist. In Anlieger und bei Sprüngen fühlt es sich gut an. Aber das war mit der 350er auch schon so. 

*Troy Lee Sattel:*
Sattel schaut schon extrem alt aus. Druck schon teilweise runtergewetzt. An einigen Stellen am Rand ist das Leder schon komplett durch. Ich hab jetzt diese Stellen und andere neuralgischen Stellen mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber bestrichen.


*Boxxer Worldcup:*
Da ich immer Probleme mit der Kraft in den Händen habe, versuche ich auf z.B. geraden - nur leicht unebenen - Abschnitten kraftsparend zu fahren, indem ich den Lenker relativ lose halte.  Wenn ich das mache, spricht die Gabel gar nicht an. Fühlt sich an, als wäre sie starr. Wenn ich den Lenker aber fest in der Hand habe, funktioniert sie super. High-Speed habe ich komplett offen. Low Speed auch nur zwei Klicks rein. Bottom Out habe ich aber ziemlich zu, damit sie progressiver wird. Hab sie heute nie durchgeschlagen. Werde daher noch etwas den Luftdruck minimieren.

Insgesamt dürfte mir die Gabel etwas zu wenig progressiv sein. Typisches Luftgabel-Problem. Bei meiner 2006 hat mich das nie gestört. Vielleicht fahre ich mittlerweilen aggressiver, sodass mir die fehlende Progression auffällt. Eventuell doch auf Boxxer Team umrüsten...

----------


## Lordz

hey die middleburn gibts ja jetzt echt in 83 x type ?

----------


## stephan-

Noox: Was sagst du zu den Pedalen nach einer Saison Einsatz?

----------


## noox

In einem anderen Thread habe ich's eh schon geschrieben: Nur bedingt Downhill-tauglich. Der Magnesium-Körper ist einfach zu weich. Auf einer Seite ist z.B. dieser Ring, durch den man zur Achse kommt ausgerissen. Insgesamt hatte das Pedal auch ziemlich viel Spiel.

Die Pins verliert man ständig. Wobei ich mir vorsichtshalber Ersatz-Pins gleich mitbestellt hatte. Ich schätze, dass ich ca. 6 Pins verloren habe. Hatte sie zwar eingeklebt, aber das Gewinde ist viel zu kurz. Und so richtig gut anziehen kann man sie auch net.

----------


## Sethimus

ich hab bei meinen bestimmt schon die haelfte der ersatzpins gebraucht. verlieren ist eigentlich gar nicht so das problem, eher das abschleifen bei steinkontakt. an den ecken hab ich auch schon einiges material verloren, zudem hat ein pedal spiel. fuer ne saison sind die ok, fuer mehr eher ned.

----------


## stephan-

Gut, damit hast du meine Meinung nochmal bestätigt. Mir kommt kein Mg Pedal mehr ans DH Rad. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

----------


## noox

Update nach 1,5 Saisonen bzw. ca. 50 Bikepark- bzw. Renn-Tagen.

Rahmen: Bis jetzt hält er. Lager musste ich jetzt tauschen, die waren hinüber. Ebenso eines der Gleitlager am Dämpfer. 

Boxxer Worldcup: Wie gesagt nicht 100% zufrieden. Spricht auf kleine Schläge nicht wirklich an, vorallem wenn man sie nicht ganz fest in der Hand hält (also z.b. kann man sich auf einem Verbindungsweg mit kleinen Unebenheiten nicht ausrasten) Wenn man sowieso kraftvoll fährt, passt es aber. Öldichtungen sind jetzt zum Tauschen. Bei den Rebound-Verstellknöpfen (ist quasi eine Einheit) ist ein C-Ring verloren gegangen. Angeblich muss ich jetzt die ganzen Knöpfe tauschen. Wobei das laut Ersatzteilkatalog dann die Einheit von der 2011 sein könnte. Bin mal gespannt was ankommt. Hatte jetzt außerdem den (bekannten) Fall, dass es wiederholt Schmieröl im Casting über den O-Ring in die Dämpfungseinheit gedrückt hat, sodass ich schließlich nicht mehr den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen konnte (nur mehr ca. 16 bis 17 cm).

Saint Bremsen: Muss die jetzt endlich mal entlüften. Hab doch deutliches Druckpunktwandern. Mit Öl-Nachfüllen und neuen Bremsbelägen ist es aber besser geworden.

Kettenführung e Thirteen LG1+: Die Messing-Muttern, mit denen die untere und obere Führung befestigt wird, sind Müll. Die untere hat sich schon im letzten Jahr so halb verabschiedet (ein Teil weggebröselt). Hab's dann umgekehrt reingebaut, dann ist's wieder eine Zeitlang gegangen. Beim Brennerdownhill bin ich blöd auf eine Wurzelstock draufgesprungen, damit war dann das Langloch für die untere Führung ausgerissen. Musste also neue her.

Sattelsttütze FSA K-Force: Musste feststellen, dass die dort, wo der Schlitz im Rahmen ist, gestaucht war. Beim Scott Gang Battle in Saalbach habe ich die Sattelstütze etwas rausgetan, damit ich besser treten kann. Dort ist dann die Sattelstütze gerissen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich sie mal so richtig fest angeknallt hatte, weil sie öfters gerutscht ist. Vielleicht hätte ich sie stattdessen g'scheit reinigen sollen und Carbon-Montagepaste draufschmieren sollen.

Sattel Selle Italia SLR: Der hatte ziemlich schnell Abnützungserscheinungen. Vorallem bei Schlechtwetter. Die Flanken waren sehr schnell abgerieben. Ich habe diese dann mit 2K-Kleber eingeschmiert. Somit hat er länger überlebt. Hab das vor kurzem noch ein 2. Mal gemacht, weil's wieder abgerieben war. Dann ist er mit der gebrochenen Sattelstütze verloren gegangen.

Pedale: Superstar Components Titanachse/Magnesium-Körper: Lager sind eher Schrott. Außerdem lösen sich die Muttern gerne mal ein bisschen. Die Pedale werden dann sofort total locker - wobei ich das bei Fahren nicht merke. Der Magnesium-Körper ist im Downhill-Einsatz - vorallem in Kombination mit dem niedrigen Tretlager überfordert. Die Pedale sind zwar sehr leicht, aber nicht unbedingt für den DH-Einsatz geeignet. Die Pins sind Schrott. Gewinde eine Spur zu kurz. Werden schnell rund. Außerdem dürfte der 6-Kant eher ein zölliges Maß sein, weshalb man sie auch nur mit einer Zange festschrauben kann. Trotz-Einkleben lösen sei sich gerne mal. Also wenn dann unbedingt gleich ERsatzpins mitbestellen (habe in weiser Voraussicht aber eh gemacht).

Lenker: Hab den FSA 710 Anfang des Jahres durch einen Syntace Vector Lowriser 740 ersetzt. Wenn es nicht zu steil ist, daugt er mir besser. 

Laufräder: Die DT Swiss 5.1 haben schon ein paar Dellen. Wobei das vordere jetzt ingesamt 5 Jahre alt ist. Die hintere Felge ist von Anfang 2010. Hat bis jetzt gut gehalten. Allerdings 1,5 x fast die ganze X-Line mit Platten runterfahren ohne Rücksicht auf die Felge zu nehmen hat sich doch etwas bemerkbar gemacht.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Fährst dus no weiter, oder is scho wieder a Neues fällig?

----------

